# SU disabled for security?



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

First, I'm new here (not to rooting and the android ecosystem, but this forum) so I'd like to say hello. Anyways, on to the point:

So, somewhat strange issue. I did some googling around and the only thing I found was a similar issue with MIUI using a Samsung device. They had to reflash to stock and rebuild, which I ideally would like to avoid (just because SBFing isn't exactly the funnest way to go about doing things.)

Anywho, so what happened is I was on the original MIUI release (1.7.something) for the Droid X. I did it around July. Anyways, I was getting a bit tired of the bugs and iffy battery life (but I really do love the feel of MIUI) so I decided to update. So I flashed the 1.9.9 update found on the forum here (the DXC version). Everything seems to be going swimmingly, battery life seems to be better, lots of bugs fixed (torch on home long-press, various FC issues with some apps, etc.) So I get home from work and decide to start looking around at some various other improvements I can do to this. Anywho, long story short, I get an error that says something along the lines that Super User has been disabled for security reasons and I need to go in to SU settings to enable.

This is where I'm a bit lost. First, I never disabled SU, I assume it had something to do with the reflash I did earlier. I did the steps properly, (flash, cache wipe, dalvik cache wipe). I was reading a bit more and I thought it may be related to the 1.9.9.1 issue listed earlier, where you can't reboot in to CWM recovery without the update.zip. So I downloaded, and then realized I'm still a bit lost, because due to SU being disabled I can't boot in to CWM to install the update.zip.

So I go to look at my SU program (clearly the root of the issue). There is no setting to "enable" per-se. When I open SU it's running, all my root programs are listed with correct permissions, and the log shows that SU was able to be granted earlier (directly prior to the 1.9.9 update I flashed). Also, browsing through various MIUI settings I couldn't find any internal SU controls. However, I seem to remember, dimly, that when I first SBF'd from the Froyo leak to MIUI 1.7.xxx back in July, I was getting a different SU popup, different from the standard SU from the Market. This leads me to believe that possibly MIUI has a seperate SU process that may be disabled internally. But again, I can't seem to find any settings for it.

Anywho, long story short, any ideas? Maybe I'm just having a brain fart and I'm missing something simple I shouldn't be. I've already tried a fresh cache wipe/dalvik wipe, and I ran an MD5 sum against my 1.9.9 I flashed to make sure everything was good there, and it all looks good. So I'm a bit stumped. I may be able to fix by doing a flash back to stock and rebuilding, but again if at all possible I would LOVE to avoid that.

Thanks for any assistance you may be able to provide!

I provided an image of the only other information I was able to find about this. It's not exactly the same, but the error at the bottom is what I'm getting. I'm not getting an error that says its not rooted, it just says that SU is disabled.

View attachment 2372


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

Open Superuser, press the menu button, turn Root Permission to On. Done.

I don't know why this required an entirely new topic, let alone such a long OP, but w/e. The "problem" is well document and the fix takes 10 seconds at most.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Go into superuser, press menu, go to settings, turn the only option on.

EDIT: ninja'd :c


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

deevious said:


> Open Superuser, press the menu button, turn Root Permission to On. Done.
> 
> I don't know why this required an entirely new topic, let alone such a long OP, but w/e. The "problem" is well document and the fix takes 10 seconds at most.


I already tried, pressing "Menu" opens no menu in my SU. Doesn't matter what tab I'm on, Apps, Log, or Settings. It is unresponsive when you push Menu on any. Long-press pulls up a keyboard, bit useless IMO. Sorry, forgot to post that OP. And yes, I'm aware of the issue and read that in my initial post, but its not there.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Just to confirm, you're using the Superuser app which came with the ROM and is found in the tools folder. Correct? I just want to make sure you're not using the Superuser app found in the market.

You said "doesnt matter what tab i'm on, apps, log, or settings". The Superuser app that comes with the rom only has two tabs, apps and logs. It has a settings menu, but no settings tab. This makes me think you're using a different superuser app.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> Just to confirm, you're using the Superuser app which came with the ROM and is found in the tools folder. Correct? I just want to make sure you're not using the Superuser app found in the market.
> 
> You said "doesnt matter what tab i'm on, apps, log, or settings". The Superuser app that comes with the rom only has two tabs, apps and logs. It has a settings menu, but no settings tab. This makes me think you're using a different superuser app.


Thanks so much, I knew there was a different SU I just couldn't find it for the life of me. That did the tick, the other SU was the market SU (ChainsDD) that was causing conflicts. For some reason the other SU wasn't showing in Tools, so I deleted the ChainsDD SU and the other magically reappeared in the Tool menu. All resolved. +Thanks!


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad to hear it, be sure to let me know of any other problems you face.


----------

